

The Passion Gospel - g3rald
http://devblog.avdi.org/2014/02/10/the-passion-gospel/

======
mathattack
My 2 cents... I hate hearing when people describe themselves as passionate.
It's rarely as solid an indicator as watching them be passionate. The people
who truly care don't spend their time advertising how much they care, or
telling you how much they should care. They lead by example and go from there.

Passion can also be an excuse for lots of bad behavior: being hard to work
with, being unreasonable, fighting for the wrong things, worrying about small
details when big issues are unresolved, etc.

I personally prefer commitment to passion.

